# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuwbeschadiging na operatie

## bamsie80

Hoi allemaal,

Hierbij heb ik een vraagje in de hoop iemand te ontmoeten die hetzelfde heeft meegemaakt..

Twee jaar geleden ben ik geopereerd aan mijn voet. Hierbij is mijn zenuw in zijn geheel doorgesneden. Sindsdien ben ik in een mallemolen van ziekenhuisbezoeken beland. Onlangs ben ik nog geopereerd door een plastisch chirurg die 2 neuromen heeft verwijderd. Mij is echter medegedeeld dat mijn hersenen mbt de zenuwen ontregeld zijn en dat dit (in ieder geval op korte termijn) niet meer goed zal komen.

Ik heb veel hernia-achtige klachten en verdraag, ondanks dat de neuromen zijn verwijderd, geen aanraking op de voet.

Is er iemand die dit verhaal herkend?? Hopelijk kan er iemand over meepraten!!!

Groetjes en alvast bedankt!!

----------


## luna400

oei dat klink niet goed ,ik heb niet helemaal het zelfde ,maar omdat ze mij te lang met een hernia hebben latenrond lopen was de hernia verkleefd aan mijn been zenuw ,ze hebben de hernia er weg gehaald maar zenuw geneest niet meer .ook vaak pijn bij overbelasting .wat je kan vragen is om naar de pijn kliniek tegaan ,ik heb daar veel baat bij .sterkte

----------


## yhosmar

hoi 

ik herkende veel in het verhaal, ook ik ben drie keer geopereerd dat is inmiddels drie jaar geleden 
het begon met een niet erkende verbrijzelde kleine teen waar ik drie maanden heb doorgelopen , veel kapot en moest geopereerd worden .
helaas eerste operatie niet goed gedaan dus daarna herstel operatie , wat eigenlijk nog meer heeft kapotgemaakt 
zenuwen beschadigt en nog steeds veel pijn , en een neuroom op kleine teen 
bij derde operatie neuroom weggehaald en zouden een zenuw verwijderen .
maar neuroom was na ruim week weer terug gegroeid , en helaas nog steeds veel pijn 

heb een jaar niks meer aangedaan en met de pijn geleefd en begin dit jaar naa pijnpoli gegaan .
daar behandelingen met stroom gehad maar ook dat helpt niet en was erg pijnlijk

medicatie gehad , maar werd erg slaperig , kon geen autorijden en net meer functioneren en had nog steeds pijn ,toen ik er me stopte merkte ik dat het wel de scherpe randjes had afgehaald toen ik het gebruikte

zo oud ben ik nog niet ( 44) en heb 2 kids waarvan 1 naar basis school gaat 
dus wil niet achter geraniums

ik kan ook niks aan voet verdragen ( dekens , schoenen enzovoort)
en ga door de grond als er iets tegen aan komt .
heb geheel aangepaste schoenen maar kan die ook niet heledag aan .

ben nu eigenlijk uitbehandelt bij pijn poli , er is niks anders 

ik sta met pijn op en ga er mee naar bed 

amputeren heeft geen zin volgens arts vanwege zelfde reden als jij heeft met hersenen en zenuwen te maken pijn blijft het zelfde

groetjes Yvonne

----------

